# Something I was wondering about.



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

We have had bees on the list for sometime, now the GF really pushing to get a couple hives.

I had this thought that perhaps planting certain plants around the hives may discourage some of the more prevalent pest from Infesting the hives.

I'm just not sure which plants may work to discourage the bugger and not offend the bees. 

Marigold was the first one to pop to mind, then perhaps onion and garlic.

I know many keeper move their hives place to place so would not practical.

But for some one with just a few hives in a static location maybe.

Anyone tried such,know of any resource that delves into this or perhaps even had the same thought.

I'm of the school an ounce of prevention is worth a lb of cure.


----------



## Tinga (Jul 24, 2011)

Tyme maybe? Some of the remedies for Varroa mites use Tymol in them. Not to mention it smells good and blooms.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I tried google but all it throughs at me is how to discourage bees....


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

O.K. old school and it works for me! I use mint. Any kind in the mint family and the fleas/mites don't like it! Next is cedar.If you smoke bees too heavily the will go to a cedar. I t also is supposed to repel mites. The other thing i do is use chestnut hulls in front of my hives. This keeps predators like skunks from eating all your bees.You will know 'cause they become angry bees! Hope this helps!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I'd heard of another beekeeper who planted a bunch of peppermint and spearmint around his hives. He'd put a spring of peppermint in the bottom of the hive and a sprig of spearmint in the top. Worked for him but I haven't tried it as yet.


----------



## TxRPLS (Jan 27, 2014)

I have a lot of wild garlic growing in the area I have planned to put my hives. I hope the bees are tolerant of the garlic and I certainly wouldn't want garlic flavor in the honey if that is possible. Not sure whether to mow the garlic. Any thoughts?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I put cloves of garlic in a quart of honey for about 30 days. sure does spice up a stir fry.

Using sumac in the smoker is also supposed to repel mites but don't put a lot of faith in it.

Honey bees love mint plants any type seems to be a draw when in bloom.

 Al


----------



## Earthling (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't know of any plant that will prevent infestations of wax moths, varroa mites, tracheal mites nor small hive beetles. Doesn't mean there aren't any, just that if there are, they are not widely acknowledged in the beekeeping communities. 

My advice would be that if you are going to keep beehives, you should probably learn how to control the pests in the most effective manner and learn which ones pose a real threat. I say this because in many counties throughout the USA, they have laws which state that you may keep beehives but on the condition that you manage the hives to certain standards. I don't believe that planting bushes and flowers in hopes of mitigating infestations lives up to any standards, at least that I know of. 

Wax moths are not usually a problem within the hive. The bees will take of them if they are a strong hive, so not usually a problem. 

Small hive beetles usually only become a problem if your hives and bees are moved around a lot. Doesn't sound like that will the case here. 

Tracheal mites are not the problem they once were and rarely do they significantly affect a healthy hive. 

Varroa mites are your biggest enemy. You won't have a problem the first year you have your hives. In fact, you may never have a problem but prevention is the way to go and the best way to deal with that is to use Apistan (fluvinate) and use it wisely. Top bar or small cell hive owners claim they don't have Varroa problems due to the smaller cell sizes but there are studies done that debunk those claims. At this point, it's anybody's guess.

That's my three cents. :gaptooth:


----------



## TxRPLS (Jan 27, 2014)

Who said anything about mites? Well, maybe whoever started the thread. But I am not asking about mite prevention. 

I have a nice location next to a clump of trees covered in trumpet vines that is shaded during the hot part of the day, far enough away from the house but close enough to run a water line to for a little automatic watering device. It seems like the ideal location except that it has tons of native garlic growing there. Is that a problem for the bees?Do they have a pproblem with garlic? And, if they harvest garlic nectar, will it impart a flavor to their honey? Trying to decide whether to thin the garlic.

We have a nice tract of land near the lake withn lots of native garlic, mustang grapes and haspberries growing in the yard.


----------



## Earthling (Mar 6, 2014)

TxRPLS said:


> Who said anything about mites? Well, maybe whoever started the thread. But I am not asking about mite prevention.


Sorry, by default, I was addressing the OP's questions.


----------

